# Weekend 10/31 or 11/1 Trip?



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Looking at the forecast for 10/31 or 11/1 and it seems promising. I was thinking of hitting the new buoys at the Spur.

Only problem is, I don't know how good conditions will be post-storm. Also the north wind may keep things flat nearshore, but I am not sure for further offshore. Looking to get feedback on the forecast and water conditions. Anybody else have their eye on those dates?


----------

